# Hey Navarro!!!



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Luis, you need to clear out your PM box  I tried to send a reply to your PM but your box is full. I tried emailing you but I am not sure if that is an active account (the one on your website)


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

*2 months later*

OOOOPPPSS! I just found this post I hope is not to late Gomer!
Luis


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Luis is too busy changing diapers and trying to keep Claudia happy


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Not too late at all. 

I'll see about sending another PM tomorrow. Hope your box has some space then 

[returns Luis to diaper duity]


----------

